# COllege



## JaneLLe8818 (Sep 7, 2005)

While I haven't started college yet.. I'll be starting at Winthrop university in the fall.. Does anyone go there and tell me how they handle like illnesses and things like that.. My highschool had me classified as having a chronic medical disorder for my ibs and it should carry over.. But asides from that.. Could anyone tell me how they coped with being away from home with ibs? And things like that?Ill be like 8 hours from home =[


----------



## 18304 (May 4, 2006)

No I don't go there, I live in Australia.







I'm in my 3rd year of college (a 4 year Mining Engineering degree) and moved to a large country mining town 7 hours away from the city (and home) to study in my 1st year. I was lucky that in my 1st year my IBS was not too bad, but since last year I've been having major problems.I am classified as having a disability by my doctor so the university provides me with assistance like extra exam time or even extra notes.Some things I have learned the tough way and you might want to consider:BEFORE YOU LEAVE- Get a letter written up by your specialist or doctor regarding your condition, so that you can get special requirements at university- Get your checkup for medications, issues etc with the specialist/doctor before you leave. Make sure they know you're moving away to college. Many will factor that in into your treatment, sometimes higher priority on the waiting list etc. (My GP in the city have been really good about this- they actually return my calls immediately when I am in IBS crisis and don't know what to do. Also I found that I get moved up the appointment list to get slotted in just cuz I live so far away from my normal specialist)WHEN YOU GET THERE- Talk to the diability councillor at college and make arrangements- Look for a good General Practitioner, specialist or therapist in town asap, there might be waiting lists so don't wait till you get really ill (My town doesn't have specialists so I have to fly back to the main city every so often), but I'm assuming you will have at least one specialist there?Blegh I'm exhausted... I hope that was useful! GOOD LUCK!


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Some very good advice there.I didnt have anything like that when i was at uni! lol!I never told any lecturers or anything. I was just very good at hiding it.And i missed a lot of lectures.


----------

